
Kafka-on-Pulsar: bring native Kafka protocol support to Apache Pulsar - lmsp
https://streamnative.io/blog/tech/2020-03-24-bring-native-kafka-protocol-support-to-apache-pulsar/
======
tiew9Vii
Does anyone know what is happening with Pulsar since Splunk brought them out?

It looks to of stagnated since the announcement was made.

Architecture wise Pulsar is a far better piece of engineering than Kafka but
with Confluent's funding and aggressive marketing it looks like Kafka has
cornered the market for better or worse.

~~~
oweiler
I always hear it's better architecture-wise but what are the real life
implications of difference?

Also, Kafka has:

* ksql * ksqlDB * Kafka Connect * Kafka Streams

Does Pulsar has something comparable?

~~~
thenaturalist
Yes, you can run SQL using Presto [1], and by connecting. Not sure about
ksqlDB as I am not familiar with it, but my understanding is Apache Flink
would give you analog capabilities. Pulsar has IO capabilities analog to Kafka
Connect [2]. Analogous to Kafka Streams, Pulsar offers Functions [3].

[1] [http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/sql-
overview/](http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/sql-overview/)

[2] [http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/io-
overview/](http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/io-overview/)

[3] [http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/functions-
overview/](http://pulsar.apache.org/docs/en/functions-overview/)

------
Anonymitaet
KoP GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/streamnative/kop](https://github.com/streamnative/kop)

------
Anonymitaet
More details about KoP: [https://streamnative.io/blog/tech/2020-03-24-bring-
native-ka...](https://streamnative.io/blog/tech/2020-03-24-bring-native-kafka-
protocol-support-to-apache-pulsar/)

------
Anonymitaet
KoP Webinar:
[https://zoom.us/webinar/register/6515842602644/WN_l_i-3ekDSg...](https://zoom.us/webinar/register/6515842602644/WN_l_i-3ekDSg6PwPFn7tqRvA)

